# UK-Muscle Taptalk for iphone



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Ok so im probably been a dumb ass ere but i was told id be able to accses UK-M through my iphone via taptalk.

Ive downloaded the app and all it does is let me log into facebook.

Can someone point me into the rite direction on how to use this


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

You've got tapatalk yeah? Should be a forum search box type in ukmuscle


----------



## K-Rod (Sep 10, 2012)

When you launch the app, you should have 5 icons on the bottom. One is search, type in uk-muscle and click on it to open. You should then see a Login button bottom left?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

all i get at the bottom is three sybols, home, location and map, At the top all it says is facebook login in the left corner?


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

That don't even sound like tapatalk to me?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Log into facebook via tapatalk? I doubt it


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Log into facebook via tapatalk? I doubt it


its the only tap talk that comes up in the app store when i search for it,

It has like a yellow header bar that says facebook login in it, it wont let me search for anything else?

Probably me doing something stupid lol


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Log into facebook via tapatalk? I doubt it


fook me i just noticed on your post you said tapatalk and ive been searching for taptalk lol, just about to download it now for £1.99 and it says forum app so it must be the rite one lol......Bows head in shame haha


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Got it all sorted now up and running


----------



## Mrgirkin (Mar 16, 2012)

Or you could just get the ukm app that's free from App Store


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Mrgirkin said:


> Or you could just get the ukm app that's free from App Store


You'd be the only f*cker using it IF you can find it on app store lol


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Its ok mate ove sorted ot now Nd using it fine, just jad a dumb moment lol


----------



## Yeahbuddy0211 (Dec 4, 2012)

Yep just type in UK Muscle, worked for me and saves me from going insane at work!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Yeahbuddy0211 said:


> Yep just type in UK Muscle, worked for me and saves me from going insane at work!


Apps for UK-Muscle should no longer be listed, they were removed last year because they were buggy and Tapatalk was better.


----------

